# WestJet to Acquire Sunwing



## RNCollins (Mar 10, 2022)

WestJet to Acquire Sunwing









						WestJet to Acquire Sunwing  - Caribbean Journal
					

The WestJet Group will acquire both Sunwing Vacations and Sunwing Airlines to create a combined tour operating business.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## jorcus (Mar 10, 2022)

I nave never flown with West Jet. For the trips I have booked either the prices were too high or the flights were not practical. I have flown Sunwing a number of times and other than the fact the seats are very cramped, My trips have worked out ok.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2022)

I suspect Sunwing has take a big hit during the pandemic. They operate in the tour and vacation package business in the United States as Vacation Express. Vacation Express sells vacation packages by bundling flights with land bookings (you can also book flight or land only). One can usually get a good deal using charter air. Though I don't think any of their flights originating or arriving in the US fly Sunwing, but I could be wrong on that. This may provide some stability for the company in the long term.


----------



## barto (Mar 11, 2022)

Just saw a report that the deal may be in trouble due to a Russian billionaire owning 49% of SunWing:
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/bus...-westjet-takeover-of-sunwing-seen-as-risk-to/


----------

